

Show HN: Snapzu.com - New voting and sharing platform. - kindlez
http://www.snapzu.com

======
hellojeanpierre
It feels like Reddit but with an emphasis to users and a better interface
(with elements of Pinterest, Rockmelt, Scoopit).

Nice interface and it's feature rich for a launch. However I felt a bit
overwhelmed with the amount of features that I couldn't actually see the deep
core benefit. For example, collecting snaps to snapzines. Or upvoting links.
Or browsing serious articles vs gifs. Or the gamification. Or the tribes...

------
sfrechtling
Maybe a landing page might have worked better? Or even a quick explanation at
the top of the page? It reminded me of those video link sites that link to
other video link sites.

I really like the look and feel of the profile pages; especially "the
influential in" part. I may have to play around a bit more.

